# Land of Leather



## moneypitt (8 Aug 2005)

Anyone bought any furniture (leather sofa specifically) there? Their prices are mad, original price 2999 but sale price 1599 etc, is it really worth it, or is there a catch? They also sell a 5 year cover for 325 euros and charge nearly 100 quid for delivery. Just wondering whats the quality like..

thanks,

MP.


----------



## CCOVICH (8 Aug 2005)

€100 for delivery sounds pretty steep (are you in Dublin?).

There is a chance that whatever cover they are offering might be covered under a contents policy anyway.


----------



## 90210 (8 Aug 2005)

I recently was in their Newry branch and spotted much better bargains , cheaper prices for the same stock even with the currency conversion.


----------



## moneypitt (8 Aug 2005)

Delivery is €79 for 20 mile radius, to be precise - I am in Drogheda, however they are delivering it for same dosh' suppose I can't complain then!

Never thought of the home insurance / contents cover would cover it, excellent point - I will check that out - thanks!

Anyone know about the quality of their stuff, like the leather, fillings, the recliner mechanism etc?

thanks again!


----------



## RainyDay (8 Aug 2005)

Are they looking for up-front payments? That always sets off alarm bells for me.


----------



## CCOVICH (8 Aug 2005)

RainyDay said:
			
		

> Are they looking for up-front payments? That always sets off alarm bells for me.



Agreed.  We were one of the many who were burned by the ID Design fiasco.  But most furniture stores insist on a deposit.  Fine, but always pay by credit card.


----------



## moneypitt (9 Aug 2005)

RainyDay said:
			
		

> Are they looking for up-front payments? That always sets off alarm bells for me.



Yes, at least in my case. They have a 12 months interest free credit option, but hardly anyone gets thru their credit check - according to their on staff members!

I must have been living under a rock or something, whats the story with ID Design, what happened?

thanks again!


----------



## Chris (9 Aug 2005)

Got two leather couches off them and 12 months free credit. You just have to make sure that you pay off the credit company before the 12 months are up.
The 5 year cover is for any accidental damage to the couch.
The prices they advertise as pre-sale prices are inflated during the sales. And the shop we baught in had "Sale ends this Monday" signes up for 3 months. Staff were always adament that if I came in on Monday I could miss out on this great deal; it's standard sales pitchingt.


----------



## ariidae (9 Aug 2005)

Here's a catch ... we bought a couch set on the 28th of May, great price but we're still waiting on it to be delivered. When I called last week they said it would be delivered by the end of August


----------



## CCOVICH (9 Aug 2005)

ariidae said:
			
		

> Here's a catch ... we bought a couch set on the 28th of May, great price but we're still waiting on it to be delivered. When I called last week they said it would be delivered by the end of August


 
3 months sounds about average at this time of the year, at least that's how long we were told last summer.

Moneypitt, for some 'background' on ID Deisgn and the perils of buying furniture, see this thread.


----------



## mobileme (10 Aug 2005)

Moneypitt, I am in Louth too, and bought from Land of Leather in Jan of this year. They charged £100 for delivery, but as the 3+2 suite was only £499, we just factored this in as part of the cost. Arrived in 5 weeks and quality (so far) is fine. We opted for months interest free as my partner has address in NI - apparently it is much easier to qualify if you have a postcode. I didn't bother with the insurance as suite was only £499 so insurance worked out at 40% of price of suite. Expensive insurance IMHO.


----------



## rpmacmurphy (10 Aug 2005)

bought one of their top of the range leather 3+2 last year, excellent quality, we love it. 12 months int free credit but we paid it off before the 12months, 3months to deliver [is the norm in most places],100 quid delivery to Dublin which is nothing considering the same type of 3+2 here was 2500eur more!


----------



## moneypitt (10 Aug 2005)

Thanks for all the comments, I ordered a 3 + 2 with the swords branch Saturday, paid the all upfront (they wouldn't give me the 12 months option, for some reason!), anyway, they delivered it yesterday!!! Must be clearance stock or something!

Anyhoo, its  3 + 2 leather recliner (4 seats recline), off white / natural color and it looks okay - €1499 - also bought their 5 year insurance - €325  and they charged €79 to deliver it to Drogheda.

It looks okay, quality-wise, I don't know much about leather and stuff, its very comfortable and looks good too, but slightly too big for the room (d'oh! can't blame them for that!!)

thanks!


----------

